
Ubuntu Founder Mark Shuttleworth on Productivity and Linux  - dawie
http://lifehacker.com/software/exclusive-lifehacker-interview/ubuntu-founder-mark-shuttleworth-on-productivity-and-linux-294941.php
======
trekker7
I always wondered why "Web apps" have to be made with HTML and accessed
through a URL. Web apps are basically regular applications with a shared user
database. If you have a graphics intensive application, instead of using AJAX,
why not use mature client-side graphics facilities and release a downloadable
program that talks to a remote shared database for Web 2.0 style
functionality? The only downside is that software updates are harder to
propagate, but with update alerts this is not so much of an issue.

